# Ikea



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Last year I was told about 'a man and a van' who makes regular trips to Ikea in Nicosia taking you with him, gives you a couple of hours shopping before returning with any purchases you have made.

Has anyone heard of this please?

Thanks. 
Geraldine


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Man with a van*

In the magazine called the grapevine which i think is available every friday i saw this advertised although it was july 2008 it might still be applicable - "ikea shuttle will take you to ikea wait for 2 hours and bring you and your purchases back to paphos area ring gary 97667004 - when we move to cyprus in dec might well be using this service ourselves"


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Maureen Allen said:


> In the magazine called the grapevine which i think is available every friday i saw this advertised although it was july 2008 it might still be applicable - "ikea shuttle will take you to ikea wait for 2 hours and bring you and your purchases back to paphos area ring gary 97667004 - when we move to cyprus in dec might well be using this service ourselves"


Isn't it cheaper to use the IKEA delivery service?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kimonas said:


> Isn't it cheaper to use the IKEA delivery service?



I was gonna say that, cos here in Spain its free if its under 10KM from the store and they deliver the same day usually (mind you I'm going back 18 months). But thats spain, we maybe more priviledged lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Man with a van*

Might well be better to use IKEA delivery - I just answered the question, maybe they do not want to drive themselves ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maureen Allen said:


> In the magazine called the grapevine which i think is available every friday i saw this advertised although it was july 2008 it might still be applicable - "ikea shuttle will take you to ikea wait for 2 hours and bring you and your purchases back to paphos area ring gary 97667004 - when we move to cyprus in dec might well be using this service ourselves"


The grapvine comes out on the last Friday of every month not weekly.
I would tend to agree that unless someone does not drive and therefore can't go to Ikea under their own steam it is far better to get Ikea to deliver. 
It is isnt hard to find the store as it is on the outskirts before you get into Nicosia on the Limassol to nicosia road. 
There is a website with a detailed map of how to find it.

veronica


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Last year I was told about 'a man and a van' who makes regular trips to Ikea in Nicosia taking you with him, gives you a couple of hours shopping before returning with any purchases you have made.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this please?
> 
> ...


IKEA charges are quite expensive I can't remember off hand but they charge by the box so for example a cupboard you could have 3/4 boxes. I think you can order over the phone and they will deliver islandwide. As for "A Man with a Van" lane:
the Cyprus Weekly lists people like this who are probably self employed and are looking for work. You would have to compare prices and ease of convenience etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zany said:


> IKEA charges are quite expensive I can't remember off hand but they charge by the box so for example a cupboard you could have 3/4 boxes. I think you can order over the phone and they will deliver islandwide. As for "A Man with a Van" lane:
> the Cyprus Weekly lists people like this who are probably self employed and are looking for work. You would have to compare prices and ease of convenience etc.


somebody I know had a whole household of furntiture delivered by Ikea to Drouschia and it cost them 40 euros. I dont call that expensive.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Veronica said:


> somebody I know had a whole household of furntiture delivered by Ikea to Drouschia and it cost them 40 euros. I dont call that expensive.


That's good then :ranger:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zany said:


> That's good then :ranger:



Thanks for all the info.:clap2:

Geraldine


----------



## muttmasters (Nov 5, 2008)

*ikea*



Geraldine said:


> Hi, Last year I was told about 'a man and a van' who makes regular trips to Ikea in Nicosia taking you with him, gives you a couple of hours shopping before returning with any purchases you have made.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this please?
> 
> ...


hi Geraldine

do you want to go shopping at ikea? or do you want something picking up and delivering to your home?

i will be going to nicosia one day next week, but i will be their all day 8 hours plus. so i could pick something up for you and deliver to your home if you wish.

i have a pick up truck, so i can carry large items.
let me know if you want me to pick up for you.

peter


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

muttmasters said:


> hi Geraldine
> 
> do you want to go shopping at ikea? or do you want something picking up and delivering to your home?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, 

Thanks so much for the offer and I wish I could say 'Yes, that would be great', but I am still in the UK, trying desperately to sell my house so I can make the move to Cyprus. I was trying to work out if it's cheaper to buy and ship over, or to buy from Cyprus when you arrive.

Many thanks,

Geraldine


----------

